# Disque dur ssd owc dans un macbook air 11" ou 13"  de 2011



## Wills608 (21 Janvier 2012)

J'avais crus comprendre qu'il était impossible de changer le disque dur sur les derniers macbook air mais je suis tombé par hasard sur se lien.

http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/09/16/sata-6-gigabitss-et-usb-3-0-pour-macbook-air-chez-owc/

En allant sur le site de vente on tombe sur une video qui explique comment changer le ssd et sa n'a vraiment pas l'air compliqué.
Pour le moment je suis largement satisfait de mon 128g en plus je suis tombé sur un samsung 
Mais pourquoi pas par la suite augmenté la capacité de la bête.


----------



## benete67 (21 Janvier 2012)

t'as eu du bol moi toshiba..


----------



## bobywankenoby (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je reçois mon MBA lundi... je verrais bien ce qu'il y a dedans...
Comment vous faites pour savoir ce qu'il y a dedans? C'est dans le gestionnaires de périphériques?
Sinon, c'est bien de savoir que l'on peut augmenter la taille du SSD... mais ouille le prix!


Slts


----------



## Wills608 (21 Janvier 2012)

Dans l'utilitaire de disque ton ssd aura le nom APPLE SD SM pour samsung et TS pour toshiba


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Janvier 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> t'as eu du bol moi toshiba..



tu as pu te rendre compte réellement d'une différence à l'usage ... entre ton SSD et un SSD Samsung ? dans ce cas je voudrais juste savoir comment tu as fait ? 


honnêtement ce débat me semble très théorique


----------



## bobywankenoby (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Bon, j'ai un Toshiba... mais ça dépote!
Peut-être que le samsung est plus rapide... mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça se voit à l'utilisation...

Slts


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Janvier 2012)

Ca ne se voit que dans des benchs ou des copies de gros fichiers. QQu avec posté le temps de copie de fichiers. Pour copier genre 2 Go, il y a quand même des grosses différences genre 1 min vs +2 min (enfin, un rapport du genre).


----------



## benete67 (28 Janvier 2012)

transfert de fichier, ça lag c'est limite une honte d'appeler ça du SSD, j'ai plusieurs pc avec du OCZ et du CORSAIR GT et ça c'est du SSD .. Avec le samsung ( t'as un peu plus l'impression d'avoir du SSD et non du 5400tr/min) maintenant pour des tâches courante il n'y a en effet presque aucune différence ou du moins faut vraiment être maniaque pour être pointilleux dessus. 
Et pour quand même rabâcher toujours la même chose c'est inadmissible d'avoir du Toshiba (ancienne gé) alors que pour le même prix t'as du samsung (nouvelle gé).
sur mes OCZ et CORSAIR j'étais à 550mo/s en écriture et lecture ( sur le papier ) et là sur le papier je dépasse limite les 100 pour un mba qui coute 400euro de plus qu'une machine de guerre asus.
on va pas polémiqué plus longtemps.


----------



## Pazuzal (7 Février 2012)

Sur la vidéo tutorial ca a vraiment l'air d'etre que dalle a changer en plus , un bon plan ces disques durs OWC , manque plus qu'a attendre quelques mois pour avoir un prix correct ...


----------

